# Battalion points values.



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Leading on from the Best Battalion thread, I thought it might be useful to have a compilation of the current Battalions and their values.

The only one I can calculate is the High Elf Battalion, which is 840 points if you take every option, or 715 if used more sanely.

715 comes to 13 points/£.

When working things out, it's probably best to list the points value as you would build it, and then a maximum value if you can be bothered.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm going to give the barebones and maxed out points values. Then assume that how you decide to build and run them will land somewhere in the middle. FYI, any units that can have a full command (Champ, Standard, Music) have been included in the barebones prices. Units that can have command models, but cannot have a full command are part of the optional points for the purposes of my calculations.

I'll start off with the Skaven.

Barebones = 479 pts => 8.5 pts/£ or 4.5 pts/$ (US)
Maxed out = 619 pts => 10.9 pts/£ or 5.9 pts/$ (US)


Vampire Counts:

Barebones = 415 pts => 8 pts/£ or 4.6 pts/$ (US)
Maxed out = 505 pts => 9.9 pts/£ or 5.6 pts/$ (US)


Dark Elves:

Barebones = 667 pts => 13 pts/£ or 7.4 pts/$ (US)
Maxed out = 830 pts => 16.2 pts/£ or 9.2 pts/$ (US)


Lizardmen:

Barebones = 859 pts => 16.8 pts/£ or 9.5 pts/$ (US)
Maxed out = 1022 pts => 20 pts/£ or 11.4 pts/$ (US)

Orcs & Goblins:

Barebones = 495 pts => 9 pts/£ or 5.2 $ (US)
Maxed out = 705 pts => 12.8 pts/£ or 7.4 pts/$ (US)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ogre Kingdoms.

Bare bones = 670 => 13pts / £. Or 7.5pts / USD $
Maxed out = 850 => 16.5pts / £. Or 9.5pts/ USD $


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

i don't have a book nearby, but Warriors of Chaos must be up there in points. Seeing as both Warriors and Knights are very expensive (though Marauders and dogs are cheap as dirt)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a bit difficult this, as technically, you can actually build a character out of the Plastics.

For example; check this list I made with the Warriors of Chaos:

Chaos Sorceror Lord, Level 4, Mark of Nurgle/Tzeentch, 100pts Item, 50pts Gift = 440pts
Exalted Hero, Mark of Nurgle, BSB, Additional Hand Weapon, Halberds, Great Weapon, Shield, 25pts of Chaos Gifts, Banner of the Gods = 318pts
10 Warriors of Chaos, Great Weapons, Shields, Full Command, 50pt Magic Standard, Mark of Khorne/Nurgle = 310pts
20 Marauders of Chaos, Shields, Flails, Great Weapons, Light Armour, Full Command, Mark of Khorne/Nurgle = 210pts
10 Warhounds, Poisoned Attacks, Scaly Skin = 100pts
5 Chaos Knights, Lances, Full Command, 50pt Magic Standard, Mark of Khorne/Nurgle = 355pts

= 1733pts

That's 33.8 pts/£, and is completely legal. Shit; but legal.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> 10 Warhounds, Poisoned Attacks, Scaly Skin = 100pts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah.
don't bad talk the hounds.
I'm taking 300 points of these guys.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

Assuming your not going to convert heroes out of the battallion, this is the breakdown for the Chaos Warriors

Barebones: 632 pts => 12.3 pts/£ or 7 pts/$ (US)
Maxed out: 971 pts => 18.9 pts/£ or 10.8 pts/$ (US)


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I'd heard that the OK Battalion was the best deal for pure points, but it looks like Lizardmen is way out in the lead.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm sure that values wrong myself, but I've not got the Lizardmen army book to check it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

blackspine said:


> woah.
> don't bad talk the hounds.
> I'm taking 300 points of these guys.


Is that 30 Hounds, or 50 Hounds?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I still need to work out the points (my book is upstairs at the mo) but the Bretonnian one has single Pegasus Knight, which needs 3 for a valid unit. You can use it as a Paladin on Pegasus though.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I'm sure that values wrong myself, but I've not got the Lizardmen army book to check it.


You doubt my math? I'm hurt. 

But really, its the Cold One Cav that does it. Since you get 8 of them, where other battalions, such as WoC only gives you 5. And so the squad of them by themselves is 330 pts w/ command. Add a magic banner and you can get them up to 380.

Then you have temple guard and saurus warriors who are also both very pricy models as well.

And for the record, here's Ogre Kingdoms:

Barebones = 762 pts => 14.9 pts/£ or 8.5 pts/$ (US)
Maxed out = 992 pts => 19.4 pts/£ or 11 pts/$ (US)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. my math must be wrong then....


----------

